# t-slotted extruded aluminum fence rails?



## UltramaticOrange (Oct 1, 2014)

Does anyone out there have experience with t-slotted extruded aluminum used with linear bearings (see example links)? I was planing on using them to expand the reach of my fence on a cabinet for my table saw, but if there's too much play on those bearings, I need a new plan.

extruded t-slots: http://www.mcmaster.com/#t-slotted-framing/=u5w8s9
linear bearings for t-slots: http://www.mcmaster.com/#=u5w94m


----------



## ChrisK (Dec 18, 2009)

First look for an 80/20 distributor, should much cheaper than McMaster. http://8020.net/

The bearing will probably need to be shimmed to make the bearing not wobble too much. However to tight and the bearing will not move easily. The extrusions I have used in the past are pretty straight, so no problem there. Bu the linear bearings are sloppy.


----------



## shawnn (Aug 30, 2014)

It's called 80/20. They have an outlet store on Ebay where the items you're specifying for your design should be much more affordable than mill supply retailers.


----------



## shawnn (Aug 30, 2014)

Oh yeah, I read a post on LJ here where someone used 80/20 to build a fence. It might be useful to find that post & read it.


----------



## UltramaticOrange (Oct 1, 2014)

Awesome. Thanks, all! When I find that post I'll link it here.


----------



## UltramaticOrange (Oct 1, 2014)

Found it. It's very nearly an identical design to the one in my head. Glad to see I'm on the right {pun omitted for content}.

http://lumberjocks.com/Hutch/blog/2740


----------



## MarkDavisson (Apr 26, 2009)

Allan Little is doing quite a lot with aluminum extrusions. He has some videos posted. Here's the first:


----------



## UltramaticOrange (Oct 1, 2014)

> Allan Little is doing quite a lot with aluminum extrusions. He has some videos posted. Here s the first:
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Thanks! I'll check it out when I get home.


----------

